# Wonderful moments in breast feeding



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

A lot of the threads here are about resolving a problem with breast feeding. This can leave the forum a bit skewed so I'd like to balance that out. Tell us something about breast feeding that you just love. Tell us something that makes dealing with the occasional problem worth it.

_____________________________________________

I for one find looking at my daughters chubby little thighs and double chin quite confidence inspiring. My body did that. I did that as a mother. My baby is healthy because I am feeding her the best way I know how. It gives me the confidence to handle other things as a mother as well.


----------



## apelilae (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought it was simply amazing when DS turned one year. He didn't eat really at all or drink anything. It was my breast and my body that grew him and sustained him for the first year of life. Powerful stuff!

I loved the nursing sighs, the drunk nursing look, the smiles and giggles while nursing. The hand wrapped around my nursing tank or bra. The frantic head bob when they want to nurse so badly but you just aren't getting it out fast enough. How it always soothed him. I could go on... I can't wait to nurse again!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

Seeing them grow and know YOU and YOU alone are what is making them grow that you're giving your child all they need, oh and I love it when he nurses and wants to just touch my face and look at me its so sweet, oh and the convienience IDK why on earth I ever bothered bottle feeding my first 2 at all bc man was it a pain trying to find warm water or something to warm the bottle and carrying around a can of formula and bottles just a PITA to do when w/ bf'ding you can feed them whenever wherever on the spot w/ no worries its just the most awesome thing ever


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

The sheer beauty of a nursing babe is amazing. Just their little smiles and pure happiness in their eyes. 13 months and still going strong!


----------



## sarahtdubb (Apr 30, 2007)

Am I allowed to give more than one?









Since my 10 mo is now so active, I love our nursing sessions because we get to sit down together and I can hold him in my arms and play with his hair while he eats. It's so peaceful.

I love seeing his chub and knowing it came from me!

I love how easy it was to lose my baby weight!!

I love when he takes a break from nursing and looks up and me and smiles--though lately he's started saying "dada!" when he does that.









I love having the ability to calm him down--whether it's after a little tumble, or if something has scared him, whatever--being able to let him nurse and get himself re-oriented!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

DS has lately starting putting a hand between my breasts while having his back rubbed to go to sleep. I think it's sweet that he finds them so comforting.

I also love that DF looks at him and says "How did you get so big just drinking milk?"


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

DD likes to 'tuck in milks' when she's finished. She'll kiss the breast and say 'nite nite milk!' and then pull my shirt down. It's so sweet!


----------



## ~patty (May 8, 2006)

I love it when my daughter is cradled in my arms and is looking up at me. When I talk to her while she is nursing, she just bats her pretty blue eyes at me and then smiles.

I have been having issues with quick letdown in one breast, so she is usually very mad when she is on that one. So...we get a nice break when she feeds on the other one ;-)


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

There are many - but right now nothing is better than the slackjawed "pop" followed by his sweet little head rolling back into a deep deep sleep. He's 7 mos and has a devil of a time going to bed now.

I think my absolute favorite moments are when he's nursing and I'm singing to him. Whenver I start his favorite song, he pauses to give me a little smile. My heart about bursts with love.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I love when DD has fallen asleep at the breast. She usually has one hand resting on top of my breast and is using it as a pillow.

I love knowing that every bit of growth is due to me.

I love when she lunges at my breast when she's hungry. I call it the boob dive.


----------



## Yes I Am (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a pic on my cellphone of my little chubbykins' face before she latches on. Her mouth is wide open, and her eyes are smiling. It's that little face that makes the challenges of breastfeeding worth facing.

Oh, and pinching her fat thighs while she's nursing!


----------



## clintonhillmama (Dec 21, 2006)

i love it when she hears the click of my nursing bra and starts rooting around like a little animal looking for my breast.

i love it when she drinks and in between each swallow, she says, "mmm" - like a little moan of total bliss.









i love it when she smiles up at me whilst nursing!


----------



## yogafeet (Jul 3, 2007)

I love that each of my girls has gained almost 10 pounds since Valentine's Day exclusively on my milk...

..that my body failed to keep them inside but my breasts came to the rescue...

..the way their cheeks smell after a feeding- milk and skin- a pure ecstasy of smells.


----------



## randomacts (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the cry turned to happy mmm mmms that he makes when the boob is finally in his mouth.

I love that he still needs me and only me sometimes. Well, most times.

I love when he sucks in his sleep, because I know he is dreaming of me.

I love that he touches my face now when he eats.








:







:







:







:


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

All of the above. Plus, for me, BFing was and is incredibly helpful in helping me get over the initial emotional let down of ending up with a c-section. Right at first, I had difficulty grasping that DS was in fact my baby because I didn't feel like I'd given birth (still don't). Instead it felt like I went to some crazy magic show... like when they pull a bunny out of a hat. Only in this situation the bunny was a baby and I got to take him home after it was all over. Anyway, BFing really helped me to restore that instinctual relationship with him. Knowing that his nourishment was/is coming from my body, just like it had when I was pregnant.... well that went a long way to convince me that he is, in fact, mine. BFing is also helping to restore some of the trust I lost in my body when I ended up with a c-section. I worked so hard to be so prepared for my home water birth... did everything I could to build up my self-trust and ensure a gentle natural birth... and when I ended up with a c/s after 31 hours of unproductive labor I really felt like my body had let me down. But BFing, and knowing that my body alone provides the absolute best nourishment for DS that can be found anywhere is helping me to heal from that disappointment. I still have a ways to go on that road, but DS is only 4 months old... so we've still got plenty of time to let the BFing work it's magic.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I think it's so funny and cute when I ask DS if he's "hungwee" and he says "na na na na na!" and makes a "grabbing"/milking motion with his hands. Then he gets a HUGE smile before he latches. He loves milky.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
All of the above. Plus, for me, BFing was and is incredibly helpful in helping me get over the initial emotional let down of ending up with a c-section. Right at first, I had difficulty grasping that DS was in fact my baby because I didn't feel like I'd given birth (still don't). Instead it felt like I went to some crazy magic show... like when they pull a bunny out of a hat. Only in this situation the bunny was a baby and I got to take him home after it was all over. Anyway, BFing really helped me to restore that instinctual relationship with him. Knowing that his nourishment was/is coming from my body, just like it had when I was pregnant.... well that went a long way to convince me that he is, in fact, mine. BFing is also helping to restore some of the trust I lost in my body when I ended up with a c-section. I worked so hard to be so prepared for my home water birth... did everything I could to build up my self-trust and ensure a gentle natural birth... and when I ended up with a c/s after 31 hours of unproductive labor I really felt like my body had let me down. But BFing, and knowing that my body alone provides the absolute best nourishment for DS that can be found anywhere is helping me to heal from that disappointment. I still have a ways to go on that road, but DS is only 4 months old... so we've still got plenty of time to let the BFing work it's magic.

I could have written this post, except replace 31 hours with 15.









DS is a year and I still have problems with his birth. But I'm so happy that I am nursing him. It does create SUCH a special bond. 4/5 months was the worst for me in terms of PPD -- after that, our bond got REALLY strong. It just gets better and better.







:


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

I had a hard pregnancy and a difficult labor. Then when I got to breastfeeding it all happened easily. I haven't been doing it that long yet, but we figured out how to latch on the first try and I was only sore for a little over a day. It's been easy and comfortable since. I feel like this has been the first part of parenting that has gone well/easily and I'm so grateful.


----------



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

It's the intimacy that I love...the skin-to-skin, the greedy grunts as she roots for the nipple and contented hums once she's found it, the way she idly plays with my finger as her little head bobs away, the blissed-out look on her face and sleepy grins when she pulls away and falls asleep with her cheek on my breast.

We were at out and about recently, and I watched a different feeding scene altogether. The baby was in a stroller, looking bored and unattached. The parents were distracted, not looking at the baby...acting as human bottle props, basically. Now of course not every bottle-feeding episode looks like that, but watching that family just made me sad for them - and made me so grateful for being able to breastfeed, because every feeding is a warm close-contact encounter. I'm new at it; our LO is just 6 weeks old today.







The realization I had at that market made any of the discomfort of the early weeks just melt away and seem so insignificant.

Pure







:


----------



## Alexe (Jun 16, 2008)

*stalks thread*
Thanks for sharing ladies! It's so nice to see


----------



## krystyn33 (May 30, 2006)

I love that when DS is upset nursing makes it all better fast.

I love the warm sleepy snuggles.

I am proud of his confidence and health--knowing that I had a hand in that!

Nursing sessions are a welcome break time in our busy days.

While nursing the love between us is just palpable--wonderful!

And at the start nursing forged our bond and taught be how to be the responsive mother I wanted to be.







:







:







:







:


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *randomacts* 
I love when he sucks in his sleep, because I know he is dreaming of me.

How sweet! And how true.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

I lvoe it all. I love the way his little hand gently caresses my face, feeling all of my features, and how I caress him too. I love the way he is soothed to sleep so gently. I love the way it seems he is starting to say "mama" though he is only 6 mo. I love how he discovered how to nurse on his side. i love seeing his pretty chubby ness


----------



## YesandNo (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

i love it when she drinks and in between each swallow, she says, "mmm" - like a little moan of total bliss.
Me too. I also love the smiles while nursing. Although she did once grin so big that a mouthful of milk dribbled out!

I think nursing is my favorite aspect of mothering. I had no idea it was such a pleasure.


----------



## pdxmomazon (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, we've had a very rough go of nursing after a perfect birth, so I am keen on appreciating every little bit of it I can as it gets easier!

I love the gulping noises- I don't feel let down but I can hear it and that is satisfying









Ilove the "milk drunk" look and little smiles after nursing.

Oddly enough I love it when she spits up a little milk. I made enough for her to take in a little too much, and after i wipe it away, I can make sure she's full again. A true blessing when you're dealing with supply issues!

I too love when she pops off, satisfied, and uses my boob as a pillow!


----------



## aprilv (Aug 31, 2007)

today i got my new leopard print nursing bra from victoria secret. we have several pillows etc that are leopard print so ds (20 mos) knows the word 'le-pord'. dh and ds came into the bedroom while i was trying it on and i turned around and said, 'what's this, ds?' pointing at the bra, expecting to hear 'le-pord'.

but no, he got the biggest smile and said 'nummies!' so happily.

seeing how happy nursing makes my son makes all the tough moments worthwhile!


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I did not nurse my first 3 children, but #4 has been ebf. I can honestly say I wish I could go back to my older kids' infancies and nurse them -- nursing is so wonderful! I just love it. It's awesome.

When she was really young, I would be so amazed at every poop, I'd think, "Look! I made this!"







: And the chunky thighs and double chins. But the poops were very exciting to me!

The smiles, the milk-drunk happiness, the sighs of contentment.

When I nurse her laying down, if I'm topless, she'll put her hand on my other breast and stare at it longingly like, "OMG, there's another one too?!?!?!? I'm the luckiest baby in the world!!!!"

Nursing is awesome







:


----------



## newmama8824 (Jul 8, 2007)

If ds is overstimulated or fussy, I can nurse him for a second and he is just fine.

He's started doing this thing where he grabs on to my breast while he eats, it's really sweet, and I love when he looks up to me and makes a soft "oooo" noise and smiles. Oh yeah, or when he falls asleep, opens his eyes, smiles REALLY big and then falls back asleep.

Most of all, I love the bond we have. We are so close and I think a lot of that has to do with the fact I bf him.







:


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

Tonight as usual I nursed Kacey to sleep. She was so very calm and content. I hope the day that she no longer wants to nurse is far far away.


----------



## Duckling'sMommy (Jun 30, 2008)

For me, it's worth it knowing she is getting the BEST nutrition









I think though, my favorite thing about nursing is the look she gives right before she nurses (sheer joy) and right after she latches on (sheer contentment). Even at nine months she still rolls her eyes back and closes them for a couple seconds









Also, once she had just learned the sign for milk and I was away from her for a few hours and my MIL was watching her. I guess she kept signing milk the whole time I was gone (even when my MIL would offer her a bottle, she'd push it away and sign milk). Then when I came home, I nursed her and she just looked so content, looked at me, stuck her little hand up and signed "milk" which I think she thought meant "ma-ma."


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

I love knowing that not only did I carry my baby for 40 weeks but that I then gave him all of the nutrients he took in for his first year.
He is 2.5 and we are still nursing. One of my favorite things now is that when he hears a baby cry he says that the baby needs mommy milk


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

-- I love when I'm out somewhere or talking to someone and my baby starts to get hungry and the person says "oh, okay I'll hurry so you can go feed her" and I just look at them, lift my shirt and pop her on and they smile and say "oh...okay!"







BFing makes life so easy and convenient!

-- I love it when she's nursing in the middle of the night and gets too tired to nurse anymore, so she pops off and then curls her hand around my nipple as if to make sure it doesn't go anywhere and is still there when she wakes up.

-- I love when she pops off and looks at me and smiles a really big happy grin, then turns back to the boob, glomps it happily, and starts nursing again.

-- Oh, and the way her eyes roll back in her head when she's nursing as though it's the most wonderful milk in the entire world! I can't believe I almost forgot that. It's my favorite thing!


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love when I'm tandem nursing my 2.5 yr old and 5 month old boys, they hold each others hand


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

I will be nursing Hendrix and look down and notice his eyes are wide open. So i lean down and give him kisses on his cheek and he smiles big, says "heeemmmmm", and closes his eyes to go to sleep.







:


----------



## 07Mommy (Jun 25, 2008)

I love the way my baby looks at me,







:makes little mmmm-mmmmm-mmmm sounds,







lays her hand on my cheek,







grins, and then falls asleep







while still nursing! Cosleeping/BFing is great...the head bob is too cute!








I LOVE how I dont have to have bottles or anything, just pop it out! I know there is alot more that I love but I dont want to duplicate too much of what every one said.

I feel like







:







:







:







:


----------



## steph117 (Jul 12, 2007)

I love it too, more each day. I love the description of the drunk nursing face - that's perfect. The look on DD's face after she pops off, fast asleep, is one of my *favorite* things in the world...I LOVE THAT LOOK! I always kiss her repeatedly at that point; I can't help it! My delicious little girl...

And actually, she giggled for the first time the other day, during BF! She hasn't looked up at me that often during BF - only a few times. But this time, almost at the end of the session she looked right up at me, wide-eyed, and touched my face. "Hi!" I beamed. She went back to nursing, then popped off about 10 seconds later and looked at me again. I said, "Yes, I'm attached to those!" (My husband said he thought DD was thinking about me & my breasts, "Wait a minute! You guys know each other?"







) She went back to nursing, & then started popping off every few sucks to look at me, which made me laugh hysterically. I think she, encouraged by that response, did it more. She started smiling, then making an almost-giggle sound, then finally giggled! Oh, it was pure bliss. She hasn't repeated that particular game, which is probably good, because even though it was great fun, it would be an impediment to nursing...I guess as long as it's at the end of the session, no problem!

Anyway, yeah. That stuff definitely makes up for the issues I've had with plugged ducts! I feel so so happy to be BFing her.


----------



## MaLu (Jun 25, 2008)

I always knew I wanted to bf, but never knew I would love it as much as I do! I am overweight and have always had low self-esteem when it comes to my body. I can't even fully express how healing this has been for me in that regard. Here is this perfect little person who thinks I'm just the best thing ever and pours out his love all over me and doesn't even notice or care that I'm bigger than the next mama. While he nurses he strokes his hand over my breast or tummy so gently and it makes me feel so loved.







: The milky smiles and contended sounds are also way too cute! And, being selfish, I love that I have a reason to take him away from other people and give him something they can't. hehe


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

What I LOVE about breastfeeding!







:

I love that when my son was fussy, the thing that calmed him better than anything else in the world came straight from my own body.

I love that I could just roll over at night and feed my baby without even having to open my eyes.

I love "nature's silicon!"









I love not ever spending a dime on formula!

I love always having what I need to feed my baby instantly no matter where we are or what we're doing.

I love that milk-drunk look on a baby's face...eyes half-open, suckling slowly, fingers twitching as if in sleep.

I love toothless milky smiles!

I love the oxytocin rush from nursing.

I love doing what is best for my baby! It feels SO GOOD!


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Definitely the satisfied pop-off and then resting his head on his booby pillow!


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodchick* 
DD likes to 'tuck in milks' when she's finished. She'll kiss the breast and say 'nite nite milk!' and then pull my shirt down. It's so sweet!

That just made me chuckle...how incredibly cute!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

S is just getting old enough where sometimes I'll offer him the boob while he's crawling around near me, instead of picking him up and cradling him. When he sees me pull it out, he gets this big grin and starts clapping his hands, like "YAY! BOOBIE!" He does it whether he's hungry or not, too.


----------



## zenma (Mar 1, 2004)

these are so great!! inspiring! i just wrote a blog post about this topic, and then came here and found this thread


----------



## shannonnc78 (May 15, 2008)

Great thread!







:

I love the gulping sounds DS makes when I get a let-down after he starts.


----------



## time machine (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry no experience of breast feeding. But love to experience this as I love kids. I am married from last 5 months by this 27july it will be 6months. Sonot yet decided about a baby.


----------



## Treece (Apr 5, 2006)

I wanted to add that I too LOVE LVOE LOVE the convenience. It's the best.

I've experienced bf and formula with ds1, but ds2 is almost ebf. I have to say that the statement "Formula is easier" is a pure lie. it isn't. I had to find what was perfect in everywya. Not easy. Not to mention mix bottles with my eyes clodsed. I Hate formula.

i lvoe the joy of parenting. Nursing is the best part. It makes up for the hard parts of infancy,


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I love it when DS breaks his latch to smile... only he's trying to keep nursing, so his little tongue is still going.

I got pregnant when our oldest was seven months, and she weaned at a year when my milk was completely gone. We gave her formula for awhile until she was eating more solid food, and I hate, hate, hate formula. I totally agree with the pp who said that it's not easier, it's a big pain. I love that with breastfeeding I'm always ready to feed a baby when they're hungry... no matter where we are, or what time it is.


----------



## Hanilulu (Mar 31, 2007)

We had a tough start to our nursing relationship, but it is so easy now. I love that we both worked at it, and all our work paid off.

I love the way my daughter's breath smelled when she was EBF. It was like dulce de leche, and I couldn't get enough of it!

We don't cosleep any more, but I treasure the night feedings. She's so calm and she snuggles up and nurses, and we both doze while she's doing it. At some point I realize she's asleep and I just cuddle her like I did when she was a newborn.









I get a kick out of the excited giggles she lets out whenever I grab the Boppy, say ni-ni, or start to lift my shirt.


----------



## mylegs (May 20, 2008)

Convenience-it's always there, warm, sanitary, and free.
Comfort--for me and him. There's nothing better than coming home from work, picking up DS and nursing for a long time. No cocktail, happy hour, workout, or anything else can be that comforting and relaxing.
Having DH say how amazing it is that DS was 100% grown by me, inside and out.
The look of a milk-drunk chubby DS in the middle of the night when you're just too tired to go on.


----------



## stacyj-m (Apr 13, 2008)

I love knowing that I am doing the best thing for my baby girl. Love knowing that every feeding comes with immunities and love. I love thinking of her newborn days, when her little head would bob around rooting for the breast. I love nursing her now, at 7 months, when she knows what she is doing and smiles when I unhook my nursing tank. I love the convenience. I love knowing it is 100% natural. I love the reminder that humans are animals--there is something very primal and cool about the female body being able to nourish and sustain another life.

Typing this out is such a good reminder for me. We have had a lot of nursing challenges and have had to suplement 2 feedings a day. Through all of that, I've fought so hard to keep our nursing going. Even if it isn't perfect, it is still such a beautiful part of mothering her.


----------



## haydensmommy08 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ohh there are soo many reasons why I love breastfeeding!







:







:







:
I love the fact that she hasn't been sick at all!
I am the reason that her thighs are so chubby!
I love when she's eating, she just looks up at me & smiles!
I don't have to worry about yucky formula or cleaning bottles!
I have a constant supply of milk & don't have to worry about packing it!
I don't have to share her with anybody!
Now that she's getting busy it's our snuggle time!
She gets soooo excited when I lay her down to feed her (she just knows) and she goes crazy trying to get my shirt down, lol!

I could go on and on!
It's worth EVERY challenge!


----------



## Anandamama (Aug 29, 2007)

Great thread! Nursing is the best. It's like home base - a safe haven for me and my babe to be peaceful and close.

I also love the first baby "conversations". My DD looks into my face intently while nursing. Then she'll take a little break to say something very earnestly to me, like, "bow-aaal" (ball, which was her second word after "mama"). Or "noe" (nose).


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Thought of another one.

I love the look on his face when he starts in on the second breast. When I switch him over, he gets this very determined look, like a competititve eater, takes a deep breath, opens his mouth wiiiiiiide, and chows down. I can just imagine him thinking, "this is hard work, but somebody has to do it."


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

When she was little and nursing was not going so well what kept me going was the smile she would get on her face when she got near my breast.
And the little grunts she would make when I was getting her to the breast- Faster mama!

Her delicious milky smell when she was EBF. Even DH couldn't get enough of it. It's delicious! Even last night DH was saying she still has that smell sometimes, and was sniffing her and drinking it in.

I love that for 9 months I grew her, for 6-7 months I fed her exclusively. Only when food was introduced did she have any other outside source of nutrition, I thought that was so cool. _I made her!_, I would think.

When she was older I loved how she would sit up in bed and fall face-down onto a boob, so cute.

Now, at 19 months, I love how much she loves "Booboo." I love that she has me nurse all her toys, I love thinking that maybe she'll have a memory of nursing when she's older- how cool is that?
I love how quickly she relaxes and how she pops off to say something, and pops back on real quick.

And when they smile with the boob in their mouths, OMG.


----------



## mustangtbn (Jun 23, 2007)

A couple of times, DD has all of a sudden out of nowhere decided to pop off the breast to give me a kiss, then gone back to nursing. It's so sweet it makes me all teary just to think about it!







:


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

* Love the Thread*









I love moments when I looked down at him nursing and he gives me the biggest smile














and I see the milk on his mouth!!! IT'S SOOOO WORTH IT......... YEP EVEN THE THRUSH







I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Nm.....


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannonnc78* 
Great thread!







:

I love the gulping sounds DS makes when I get a let-down after he starts.









This is to die for







:


----------



## veryerin (Jul 29, 2007)

I love when she claps her hands if I say "milkies."

And I love when she gets "punch drunk," or I guess I should call it milk drunk, and laughs out loud but still manages to stay latched on.

And I love when she pets and strokes my chest or my back while she's eating. It just feels so loving









And I just love that blissed out, relaxed look on her face when she is nursing.


----------



## mrsfrazier (Nov 3, 2007)

I love in the beginning when you're the only thing in the world to your lo when they're nursing









and now, at 13 months, I love the DS can show me love back. How he gently reaches up to play with my face, hair, or earrings, or claps his hand on mind and giggles!


----------



## upnorthmama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitgirl77* 
I love when I'm tandem nursing my 2.5 yr old and 5 month old boys, they hold each others hand

OH my, this nearly made me cry. How beautiful







:


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

This morning, Simon figured out that if he pulls down on my collar, he can see my boobs.

He seems to think this is awesome.

He doesn't want to nurse when he does it. He just wants to look at them. With that "YAY BOOBIE" look.







:


----------



## joelene22 (Jul 28, 2006)

Everything! Seriously, even with all the hurdles I don't love anything more than nursing my boys! Overall there was never a question as to whether I would try or whether I would stick it out even when neither baby could latch and I had to pump and bottle/syringe feed for more than a month... but there were moments I cried, feeling so hopeless and rejected and I am so grateful we all got it and are still nursing today.

For my younger son, I love seeing his chubby rolls, his bright eyes, his healthy glow and knowing that he's nourished from me and me alone and I have grown this beautiful boy into what he is today. I love how he makes eye contact with me while nursing and starts to giggle so much he comes unlatched and then he feverishly roots until he latches again and then he sighs with contentment. I love when I wake in the middle of the night to find this beautiful boy nursing away, cozy and warm, snuggled up against me.

My older son is a blast to nurse! The way he talks about it - "Mama, I want to nurse... just a wittle bit, just for a minute... or two!" "Hold me like a baby, Mama!" "I want the big milk from dis boobie!" I love how it's an instant tantrum or bad mood fixer. I love how he stirs in the morning and whispers "I wan nurse, Mama" before he even opens his eyes. I love how he describes the sweetness of my milk and tells me he wants to nurse even when he's all grown up like daddy.


----------



## mamaniknik (Oct 16, 2007)

I love it. It is that peaceful time with just you and your baby. Even now that my baby is a big boy and not breastfeeding he still likes to know that my breasts used to have his milk in them and he can't wait for them to have milk again. It bothers me when people think your breasts or breast feeding is "dirty". Your breast should be a source of comfort.


----------



## kapa (Mar 9, 2008)

sometimes it's not easy,when my little girl bites me when she's nursing.but i forget all this when i see her sleeping with a drop of breastmilk running down
her cheek,when i see her vitality and her calmness.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

I love when I look down at him and he gets a huge grin and comes off, and I give him a hug and jiggle him and he giggles and then gets back to eating. I love nursing.

Also, we had houseguests this past week, and I loved having a polite reason to go upstairs- "so he can nurse off to sleep"!


----------



## doulakathy (Mar 6, 2008)

:







:
I loved the way my daughter would encourage my breast to let down more milk by kneading it and waiting patiently!
I loved how we could go anywhere and if she was hungry, in just a few minutes of nursing, she was ready to go!
I loved falling asleep for a quick nap while nursing, my son and daughter just loved it and always woke so very happy!
Even tho I am well past my nursing, when I serve at the birth of a nursing mom I feel let down when they achieve the perfect latch!!








:





















:







::t ruedat:
Kathy








wife to Danny







and Mom







to Ian and







Kamala

/FONT]


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

When DD started talking, I wanted to have a name for breastfeeding that she could say easily. I thought *nippies* would be the best one, as probably not everyone would know what that is.

Well, DD had her own ideas -- nippies wasn't good enough for her. She decided, from that moment on, that whenever she wanted to nurse, she would ask for *Yippies*! How fabulous is that?


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

I love the big nursing smiles.
I love the way my daughter sings when she nurses.
I love it when we both doze off together while nursing lying down.
I love how before my daughter was even mobile, she would fall all over herself trying to get to me if she caught a glimpse of boob.
I love how nursing calms her when she's upset.
I love looking at the milk dripping from my breast and thinking about how it's full of antibodies and stem cells and cancer-killing compounds. My body makes magic!


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

One of my very favorite things was when my baby was still newborn and getting used to nursing and she would first root for boobie. I love the way she would bob her head around like a chicken with her mouth open and I'd take the breast out and she would get SO excited that she would flail her whole body and her head would bob like mad. I'd be trying so hard just to get the boob in her mouth, but she was just all over the place! Milk would be squirting everywhere and she would start freaking out because she couldn't get it in her mouth.

Then when I would finally get it in there she would glomp on it like it was the only thing that kept her attached to the earth and would pull her fists up to her cheeks and squeeze them tight as if to say "OOOOHHH YESSSS!! That is sooooooo gooood! That's just what I wanted! Mmmmnomnomnom!"

She wold have milk in her eyes and all over her clothes and in her hair and it would be running down into my pants and I'd just crack up at how hilarious it all was







:


----------



## AC_sept04 (Jun 2, 2005)

It's funny, just the other day I just came across an old journal entry from when DD was about 6 mo:

I love it when we lie down to breastfeed and she puts her little feet on my thighs. I love it when she's super tired/hungry and roots like a newborn, shaking her head back and forth across my nipple before she latches on. I love the gulp-ahhh-gulp-ahhh sounds she makes while she's eating. I love how when I feed her at night, when she's done, she pulls off, groans, and falls asleep again. I love it when she puts both her hands on my boob like she's chuggin a 2L bottle of coke. I love it when she kneads me like a cat. I love it when she does these "ronde-de-jambe" with her arm - when she's tired and nursing, hitting my chest or my arm, and when she's trying to wake me up, each circle ending with a palm slapping my face. I love it when she pulls off and just looks up at me with a huge grin on her face. And I love love love taking a nap together, curling up face to face and then drifting off into a milk-fed, hormone-soothed, body-warmed sleep as she nurses and I hold her.

Now my ds is 3 months old and I am loving all these moments all over again.

Amy, mom to (almost) 4 yo DD and 3 mo DS


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

All the above. My son is 30 months and so many of the posts reminded me of things that seem so long ago.

Right now he is so verbal so we talk about nursing.

My favorite is when *I* get hurt. He starts to cry. "I need milkies." or he tells me to have milkies.

I've always told him, "Milkies make everything feel better." He got hurt once so started to nurse. He said, "Milkies make me feel better."

I asked him how milk tastes, "Yummy."

I make milk, cows make moo. I asked him which tastes better, milk or moo. He said, "Milk," meaning what I make.

Today he told me how to roll my t-shirt so it would be out of the way.

Often, when he's done nursing, he'll say, "Close your milkies" and will pull my shirt down.

He asks to take baths together so he can nurse in the tub.

Still, my all time favorite has always been when he looks up and smiles at me while still holding my nipple in his mouth. I don't think anything in life can compete with that moment (moments, actually.)


----------



## riverside knitter (Jun 26, 2007)

My wonderful moment was last night when I got home from work. DH handed Nora to me and before I could even lift my shirt she was diving into me with her mouth open. When I finally got my shirt & bra out of the way she had a big open smile as she dove in. It was even sweeter when she looked up at me with those big blue eyes as she ate. I miss my baby when I'm at work


----------



## mommydancer (Jan 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *detroitgirl77* 
I love when I'm tandem nursing my 2.5 yr old and 5 month old boys, they hold each others hand

This was soooo cool.

I agree w/ so much that's been said. The connection, the soothing, the convenience. It is an amazing experience and I am grateful to have enjoyed it for coming up on two years. All that cuddling I get to do. And for us ( because of his food intolerances and allergies) it has meant saving over $100 a can on prescription formula (the only alternative), which is made of soy that has been chemically "pre-digested" and (I have heard) smells like burnt rubber. It has been invaluable to be able to use myself as a tool to produce custom formulated nourishment, and as we found he has a reaction to a particular food, I cut it out of my diet and eliminate the problem. He's in the 95th percentile for height, very happy and healthy...I feel nursing has been indescribably important.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mybabysmama* 
Often, when he's done nursing, he'll say, "Close your milkies" and will pull my shirt down.

This is awesome.


----------



## Tiny_Dancer (May 18, 2007)

knowing the victory of making it through a nursing strike. when dd finally gave in and just nursed and nursed after a stubborn strike. I could just feel the tension leave my body.

when ds holds my face or mouth while he nurses.

he also "hums" mmmmm mmmmm mmmmm sometimes while he nurses.


----------



## thefreckledmama (Jun 1, 2007)

My favorite thing when bfing is Mimi sucking like crazy, then suddenly looking up, stopping cold and breaking into huge gummy grin.

Oh, and bf baby breath,...nothing else like it.


----------



## mrsdocmartin (Nov 16, 2006)

Great thread!! I love when Quinn looks at me and says "nigh nigh nigh" and when I ask him if he wants milk, he gets so excited and gets the biggest smile.







:







:







:


----------



## rosegirl (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the "drunk milk" face. you know- how the eyes roll back and the whole body relaxes against you!


----------



## meindhov (Jul 17, 2008)

I love being able to breast feed my son at all. I could not BF my daughter bc she has a metabolic disorder (galactosemia) that made it harmful for her to consume milk of any kind (cow or human). She had to drink soy formula (YUCK) and I was heartbroken that I couldn't BF her. I still ache for the loss of that mothering experience. But my son, just born two months ago, thankfully does not have the disorder. I consider it a precious gift to be able to BF him.

We've only been at it for two months so I don't have a lot to add to this thread yet, but one specific thing I love about it so far is the little sigh of relief and the way his whole body relaxes when he latches on after a fussy spell. It's clear that it's just the thing he needs and wants and I'm so glad to be able to offer it.

I'm planning to nurse as long as he wants and I'm really hoping that I'll have some more of the great BF experiences you all have described in the posts below... Thanks for sharing!


----------



## butterfly1001 (Sep 30, 2007)

All the things everyone said...

Plus, the other night, my now 3 week old was nursing in bed and had fallen asleep, but was still sucking every once in a while and stayed latched on. I still had to brush my teeth, so I tried breaking the latch. He started half growling/half grunting and started sucking again like crazy. All while still asleep! DH couldn't stop laughing! It was so funny!
I do love the newborn head-bob thing! And when he tries putting his hands in his mouth while I'm trying to latch him on because he's in the "nursing position" and smells the milk. LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## anitaj71 (Mar 1, 2006)

My lo is three and still going strong . . . when he gets hurt he always wants the boobie because he'll 'feel better'. I love our morning routine of waking up, nursing and playing in bed before we start our day. He is getting so tall but we tucks his feet up to my tummy and tucks right in while he nurses . . .


----------



## DavinaT (Jun 28, 2005)

All those stories are so sweet and wonderful.
I also like the look on my M-I-L's face when she asked 'how will you be able to BF (after I had a c-section) now? Only to have my l'il one answer before I could - by attempting to latch on







:


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

After Mastitis (3x) and thrush, and psoriasis and reynaud's phenomenon, the ability to say, 'I BF'd for 19 mos'

When DS had a checkup at four days old, and already weighed 10 lbs! (he was 9lbs 5oz at birth, down to 8-14 on day 2)

MILK BREATH!!!! My definite favorite! I'd hold him extra long after he fell asleep just so I could stick my nose close to his mouth and smell that baby smell!

Poop that smells like buttered popcorn!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luv* 
I for one find looking at my daughters chubby little thighs and double chin quite confidence inspiring. *My body did that. I did that as a mother.* My baby is healthy because I am feeding her the best way I know how. It gives me the confidence to handle other things as a mother as well.

That is exactly how I feel when I look at my girls. They are big, strong, and healthy and all because I gave them MY milk. It just boggles my mind sometimes to think that I, first off, grew this human being inside me for months, pushed them out of my body (both over 9lbs!) and THEN fed them all the time relying on only my body. It seems so simple, yet so much pressure to keep myself healthy so I can care for my children. What a huge responsibility, yet awesome responsibility and reward you get from being a breast feeding mother. No other job in the world is as great and the payoff is priceless!


----------



## pitchfork (May 3, 2005)

nursing a toddler!! him telling me "love the nursies, hug the nursies!" him actually being able to verbalize how much he appreciates nursing!

today he told me, when I put my skin next to your skin, thats skin to skin!
and then we nurse!

knowing he has the best protection against obesity (and about a million other things) I have a friend in her 70s who nursed all 4 of hers (admittedly briefly) who was told she was risking her babies health because she had asthma, but her instincts prevailed, of course now we know she was PROTECTING them from asthma!

The way it helped me fall asleep when he woke to nurse when I came to bed (doesn't happen now that he's older







)


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Poop that smells like buttered popcorn!









:


----------



## aghiofog (Apr 7, 2008)

I love it when my 17 month old can always be comforted by nursing. It makes temper tantrums, injuries and whatever else, easier to deal with. I always ask her "Does Nay-nay (nursing) make it better?" And she just nods before latching on.....awwwww.







:


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

I love it when my 3yo (who has not nursed since he was a baby) comments on Simon nursing. When I come home from work, I'm greeted by one hungry baby and one earnest little boy telling me, "Mommy, he HUNGRY. He need to NURSE. Nursing make him feel all better. Awww, there you go Simon. (patting his head) You getting milk from Mommy?"


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apelilae* 
I thought it was simply amazing when DS turned one year. He didn't eat really at all or drink anything. It was my breast and my body that grew him and sustained him for the first year of life. Powerful stuff!

I loved the nursing sighs, the drunk nursing look, the smiles and giggles while nursing. The hand wrapped around my nursing tank or bra. The frantic head bob when they want to nurse so badly but you just aren't getting it out fast enough. How it always soothed him. I could go on... I can't wait to nurse again!

Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## x.xiv.mmvii (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heidirk* 
Poop that smells like buttered popcorn!







:

And this! I thought it was only my skewed sense of smell.


----------



## PJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

The very first time I was up close and smelled my DD's breath and then I understood how incredible the milk smelled on my DD's lips.

How heavenly!

I still miss that smell.







:


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I love the way my little one simply must hold my hand while nursing. She started expecting it a couple of weeks after she was born. When she's wiggly or fidgety, I just grab her hands and she grabs back tight and it calms her down.

Now whenever she latches on, she reaches out her hand and holds it open until I insert a finger. Then she grabs it as tightly as she can and pulls it to her chest and holds my hand in both of hers until she falls asleep.







:


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

This thread is mentioned on the front page of the site:

http://www.mothering.com/


----------



## Elle Jay (Jul 18, 2008)

I love how the first time I was able to hold my kids after birth, I started breastfeeding right away and they had no problems with latching on. I love how when they were newborns, they'd root around looking for the boob.

I love how breastfeeding makes everything better. I love the closeness we share, whether we're alone in a room or our surroundings are hectic, when we are feeding, it's just us.

I love when everytime my son feeds, he wraps his hand around my finger. No matter how many times we wake up in the night, and I am tired beyond belief, his little hand reaching and holding my finger while we nurse, makes everything all right.

I love how when he's not really hungry, but just wants the closeness, he will smile and laugh and make a game of it. I love how he knows I am always there for him, whether he's hungry or just wants comfort. I love how I am not only breastfeeding for him, but for myself also. I wouldn't miss any of it for the world.


----------



## brighteyes_0303 (Jul 22, 2008)

My baby is 18 days old, would it be too late to try breastfeeding now?


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brighteyes_0303* 
My baby is 18 days old, would it be too late to try breastfeeding now?

No! It's never too late to start breastfeeding. Even mothers who adopt can breastfeed their babies







Good luck to you and I hope we get to see your happy nursing moments here soon!


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yes the finger holding and my girls would always twirl (not pull!) my hair when they nursed. I miss that so much


----------



## KarynGee (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone:

I'd like to share how wonderful it is to still be breastfeeding as my daughter approaches 3 1/2 years. I have allowed her to direct her breastfeeding, and she only feeds at night before bed now. It has only been a pleasure and never a burden.

My husband is French, and I don't know if you're aware, but they have a bad record for breastfeeding. I get pressure from him to stop, but I have to try to remain confident that I am doing the right thing.

Thanks for listening!
Karyn


----------



## PJJ (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brighteyes_0303* 
My baby is 18 days old, would it be too late to try breastfeeding now?

Contact someone in your area:

http://www.llli.org/WebUS.html

Hope that helps.


----------

